# Black carrot



## klaudit

Does anybody know how would be black carrot in Romanian? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## danylor

"morcovi negri"


----------



## danylor

Sorry, but i put them at plural, singular is "morcov negru".


----------



## klaudit

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## danylor

You're welcome !


----------

